# Smartphone



## Dakotah Miskus (Jan 30, 2015)

I have used FreeBSD on and off as a desktop OS and I was wondering if anybody could tell me of any websites or books that may help me Develop a FreeBSD based smartphone OS like android but based on BSD not Linux. I know that Linux offers a book called Linux from scratch. If you can please help.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 31, 2015)

A Linux from Scratch book makes sense for Linux because Linux is just a kernel.  On it's own it needs a user-land around it so you have a complete operating system and can actually do something.  FreeBSD on the other hand is a already complete operating system.  The "from Scratch" part isn't really needed but the biggest barrier may be the porting efforts to make FreeBSD run on a phone platform and maybe developing src.conf(5) options to control conditionally compiling a suitable OS for a phone.  FreeBSD's existing documentation is a place to start and books like "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System" could be of use. 

It may be worth watching Jordan Hubbard's presentation at the link below.  His comment regarding porting FreeBSD to a phone platform is what you are discussing.


----------

